# Arapahoe Basin or Copper Mountain?



## PalmerFreak

Just finished booking a trip to Breck in late January and we want to hit another resort that's close. It appears that A-Basin and Copper are the closest - any opinions as to which place is better? Is there anything else as close that I should consider instead?

Ooops....forgot about Keystone as well.

Thoughts on these three mountains would be great - thanks.


----------



## killclimbz

There is also Loveland.

I'm not sure what to recommend. What do you like to ride? Copper is the largest in Summit County but that does not necessarily mean it's the best.


----------



## jpb3

I love Copper, my favorite in Summit Co. I also really, really like Loveland for a much more "local" feel. It is smaller but has less crowded lift lines and chair 9 with fresh and a bluebird day is one of my favorites anywhere. (Loveland not in Summit Co.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You do realize breck and keystone are on the same ticket right and sometimes bundled in is A basin. But don't go to Breck just go to Copper.


----------



## PalmerFreak

I had forgotten that you can use a Breck lift ticket at Keystone - thanks for that. 

My wife skis and I board - we're both advanced intermediate and dabble a bit in some non-mogul black runs. We don't go in the park or pipe and prefer well groomed runs.


----------



## killclimbz

Copper sounds more like what you are looking for than A-Basin. Lot's of terrain there, and it also has pretty much exactly what you are looking for. 

A-Basin is great, but it's small. Not a lot of black runs there that are not bumped out to some degree.

Then again, the same can be said for Copper, but the back bowls after a fresh snow are pretty soft. If you are willing to hike a little, Tucker mountain can be a great experience.


----------

